# CHEAP homemade soil??



## greendave (Nov 8, 2011)

Recently bought a place within about 200ks of nimbin. extremely isolated farm, mostly overgrown with a 9 k 4wd access only driveway.(in good weather)lol. hoping to grow my own smoke.... have an oz bag full of seeds that ive collected over the last few years. the problem i have is after repayments im so broke it isnt funny....  Any suggestions on a soil mix that would be effective? i have a few plots in sandy loam/clay soils, I'm hoping that seasol and charlie carp will do good things for the girls. i dont really have access to manure or compost. (until i get the chook house finished anyway). i have a river i can get clean sand and pebbles, alot of gullies that seem to have a brown sandy type of soil and just about every terrain from swampy to mountain peaks... also any ideas on why a few girls have formed buds already (not auto i dont think). one little one is about 10 inches and just a solid bud? another planted at the same time (mixed seeds) is about 3 ft and not showing sex.  thanks ppl. ill try and keep you posted.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Nov 8, 2011)

Well since they're bag seed, The only way to determine if they're autos, is IF they're getting 14+ hours light & if they do bud, then I'm sure they're autos.

I realize the season in Aus. is spring-summer right now, so it isn't the lighting


& I have no idea on the soil, sorry bud. Someone from the forum should be able to help you out

Good luck


----------



## FUM (Nov 9, 2011)

What a great place to live. bet your stoked. I'd invest in a few rabbits and chickens. they'll feed both you and your garden. It won't long to clear a patch of land for a garden. As far as your seeds go,you know what you've smoked in the past. I'm sure that you'll be able to find clones around if you look.lol. You have fun with your new land.


----------



## greendave (Nov 9, 2011)

thats the plan FUM. Veggie patch is cranking, chook house is up. now just looking for some animals i can afford. Shouldnt be too long till i have a good supply of manure and compost, then i'll be laughing....


----------



## greendave (Nov 29, 2011)

mixed up 1/3 ten yr old chicken **** i dug out of an old hen house, 1/3 composted cow manure/grass clippings and 1/3 good quality organic potting mix... some water crystals for luck. now wait and see.......


----------

